

10 amazing concerts that you could have seen for $20 total - mactac
http://www.noisemademedoit.com/10-best-concerts/

======
benologist
In 69 days you've submitted the same site 42 times and never commented. Even
if you happen to submit something that becomes popular it's only a matter of
time till your account and possibly site get shitlisted.

~~~
mactac
You're right. I lurk like crazy , but don't really submit other than the one.
It's just that everything else I go to submit is always already submitted.
Perhaps I just a little behind in finding links. I'm not much of a commenter,
since I don't really ever feel like I have anything of value to say. Maybe I
need to just try.

I appreciate you pointing it out - I'd like to try to contribute in a positive
way, I just need to try to dig up interesting things before everyone else!

~~~
benologist
You don't have to submit stories to be part of the community, lots of people
blog and submit their own writings but it's a smaller part of why they're
here.

~~~
mactac
OK, thanks, I appreciate it!

